
Ask HN: I'm in NYC and Boston soon. Who should I meet? - alehul
Hi all!<p>I&#x27;m part of a team working on an alcohol delivery app without outside funding (though would be open to it), thinking of possibly using our software to pivot into an area which would be more innovative and fresh.<p>I&#x27;ll be in NYC and Boston and would appreciate any good tips for interesting, enlightening or productive meetings. I&#x27;d love to connect with people who may have useful ideas or suggestions, attend startup events, meet with an angel or VC, or just grab coffee with someone in the HN community (could be totally unrelated to the app).<p>P.s. I&#x27;m almost exclusively just a lurker on here, so please do let me know if I&#x27;m violating any HN netiquette with this post.<p>Thanks!
======
tfangel
Same, lurker but I'm in NH if you make it this far north. The thing with NH is
the Liquor is controlled by the State Liquor stores, so I'm not sure how that
would work.

